# 93 jeep cherokee, with no spark



## kidjmk (Feb 19, 2011)

HEELLP PLEASE. I changed the battery, cap, rotor, plugs, wires, and pick-up coil so far. I don't think power is getting to the coil or prior to it. where is the begining, to start trouble shooting from. i did try a cps but returned it because it did not help. i have a test light and ohm meter for testing. thanks for any info. 93 jeep 4.0 2wd pile of ----


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kidjmk


First thing to do is locate the fuse relay box, turn the ignition on (engine off) and with your test light probe all the fuses. The next thing you will have to test is the ignition relay to see if there is power going in and out of it. The ignition relay supplies power to the coil when the key is turned on and it is grounded to the ECM. If there is no power at all going to the coil, then you will have to test the wiring for any broken connections from the relay to the coil by doing a continuity test with your meter. 

To do an accurate test of the coil, take your test light and connect the probe to the negative side of the coil. When the ignition is off the test light should go on, once you turn on the key the test light should go off. Leave the test light on the negative side and have an assistant crank the engine the test light should flicker on/off, if it doesn't flicker then you have an open circuit to the primary side of the ignition. If all test check out and the engine still doesn't fire the engine is flooded, dry out the spark plugs and double check all ground straps that they are clean and tight. 


Jeeps take allot of juice for them to kick over, it is a flaw from the manufacturer because if the battery has dropped below 11v the engine will never fire. In case your battery has dropped from over cranking, have booster cables available to re-charge the battery. Bear in mind that if the engine does not kick over after the first three revolutions, stop immediately because it can have more than one problem. 


post back your findings.


----------

